# GONE



## PokeMaster718_GD (Feb 4, 2018)

REDUCED TO ATOMS


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

It's hard to comment effectively on such a basic concept sketch.

I see plenty of places where you could run into trouble, and I think that the concept of "start at turntable, run around a loop, return to turntable" will get old very quickly.

But it's your layout, so you can do whatever will satisfy you. Your layout, your rules.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I stand with CTvalley. It's not clear what it is you
plan.

There are continuous running layouts, switching
layouts, and point to point layouts.
Often a layout can include aspects of all those. Most,
however, offer the ability to let a train run continuously
around the main. 

In your plan you would need a
DCC reverse loop controller to power the left hand
loop to avoid a track short circuit. The same with
the turntable unless it includes a built in
controller.

If not DCC you would
need a complex of panel switches to control it. 

Our guys would be able to offer more meaningful
suggestions if you give us a more complete plan
of your tracks and how you hope to run your
trains.

Don


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

I love the track plan. Nice artwork. Be sure and save that -- it's fridge-worthy artwork. I especially like your legend. Makes it easier for others to understand or if you go back to it -- makes it easier to remember what's what. 

That trestle bridge and tunnel will be cool. Keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Having a track circle around and go under (or over) itself requires either very steep grades or very long runs at modest grades. Steep grades will severely limit your train length.

One solution (that still includes a tunnel and a trestle) is to have the train exit the tunnel then onto a trestle with little change in grade. Then put a river under the trestle. This combination of tunnel and trestle is relatively common in real railroads, were theyi were traversing mountains. The goal was to keep the grade gradual, so as to be able to pull longer trains.


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

MtRR75 said:


> Having a track circle around and go under (or over) itself requires either very steep grades or very long runs at modest grades. Steep grades will severely limit your train length.
> 
> One solution (that still includes a tunnel and a trestle) is to have the train exit the tunnel then onto a trestle with little change in grade. Then put a river under the trestle. This combination of tunnel and trestle is relatively common in real railroads, were theyi were traversing mountains. The goal was to keep the grade gradual, so as to be able to pull longer trains.


That plan can be done in a small space with GeoTrax, no sweat. Nice artwork! With some operating experience, the plan can be modified and expanded according to the builder's ambitions.


----------

